

What Lucky People Do Differently than Unlucky People - hansy
http://lifehacker.com/#!5791032/improve-your-luck-by-relaxing-keeping-an-open-mind-and-paying-attention-to-the-world-around-you

======
acangiano
This is bona fide blogspam. Previous discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2432838>

~~~
hansy
Wow I didn't even realize that. I'll look into an article more carefully
before I post it.

Thanks for the heads up.

